# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  RODA traži savjetnice za direktni rad s majkama i djecom - uz naknadu!

## BusyBee

http://roda.hr/article/read/roda-tra...im-situacijama


Uslijed velikog broja pristižućih izbjeglica i migranata, privremeno smještenih u tranzitno-prihvatnim centrima, udruga Roda aktivno daje podršku ranjivim skupinama, u prvom redu ženama, novorođenčadi i maloj djeci. Zaštita majki i djece provodi se kroz program pomoći i podrške u dojenju i pravilnoj ishrani dojenčadi i male djece u kriznim situacijama. Za potrebe pružanja pomoći i podrške ovoj ranjivoj skupini u tranzitnom centru u Slavonskom Brodu potrebno nam je osam savjetnica za direktni rad s majkama i malom djecom koje zadovoljavaju sljedeće uvjete:

Pozitivan stav prema dojenju i osnovno poznavanje prakse prehrane dojenčadi i male djece
Spremnost na učenje
Toplina u komunikaciji i strpljivost
Otvorenost timskom radu i suradnji s ostalim volonterkama i volonterima u kampu
Fleksibilnost i pozitivan pristup radu u stresnom okruženju
Spremnost na rad van mjesta stanovanja (ukoliko niste iz Slavonskog Broda)
Spremnost na rad u noćnim smjenama
Tolerantnost i poštovanje prema drugim kulturama
Razumijevanje teškog izbjegličkog iskustva
Promišljenost, povjerljivost i diskretnost
Poznavanje engleskog jezika


Kao savjetnica Vi ćete trebati znati: 

Prepoznati i procijeniti potrebe majke / skrbnika i njihove djece kao i potrebu za podrškom u dojenju / hranjenju
Osigurati podršku i savjetovati majke koje doje
Podizati svijest o najboljim načinima hranjenja dojenčadi i male djece među članovima obitelji
Osigurati siguran prostor za savjetovanje o dojenju
Zadovoljiti osnovne potrebe majki i dojenčadi kroz ciljano davanje neophodnih stvari (odjeće, obuće i sl.)


Edukacija i izvještavanje:

Prije početka rada i tijekom rada, za sve savjetnice će biti organizirana edukacija o dojenju i prehrani u kriznim uvjetima
Vodit ćete evidenciju svakog savjetovanja na propisanom obrascu i redovito koordinatorici dostavljati izvješća
Sudjelovat ćete redovito na supervizijskim sastancima s ostalim savjetnicama u kampu i Rodinim savjetnicama za dojenje


Uvjeti rada: 

rad u 8-satnim smjenama (dnevne i noćne, ukupno 4-5 smjena tjedno)
vikendi su u pravilu slobodni (do nedjelje poslijepodne)
ukoliko je mjesto stanovanja izvan Slavonskog Broda, osiguran je smještaj
za rad ćete primati naknadu, ovisno o broju savjetovanja
trajnost posla se ne može predvidjeti

Molimo, pošaljite svoj životopis i kraće motivacijsko pismo na mail natjecaj@roda.hr sa naslovom: Slavonski Brod - prijava

----------

